# Training



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Are there any havanese specific books out for Training? Or should i just follow a puppy book? Any good suggestions?

Beamer is not taking to training very much. He never seems to listen when we start a training session.. hmmmm..
How many treats do you all give your pup during a session?

Ughhh.. why is this so hard?!?!!?

I need good techniques!! should i get that Ceqasers videos and watch ???

HELP!:ear:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Ryan, have you searched out a puppy class - that is a great place to start. You are in the GTA, and I am sure there are many out in your end. Ryan, it takes time and patience, and above all else it has to be fun for the pup. As for a book, I took Oreo to puppy obedience and then to his first level obedience after - this got us both on the right track, I didn't use a book. As for Cesar's videos they are great to get the concept of being the pack leader, but they aren't meant to teach us how to train ourselves to train them basic commands. I am sure there are many who can recommend a good book to you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Unfortunetly no havanese specific books but there are some books on training toy dogs. I would look into those. Make training sessions short and fun. I would say I would take about a small bite of hot dog and that would last me my 5 minute session. I break it into tiny pieces and reward. 

Cesar trains for behavior issues which can be hard to use treats to reward. I think he does a lot more training of the human and he usually doesn't give them cookies after they behave  

But any book such as puppies for dummies, etc. I would go to your local library and check out a few books like Trish and find what works best for you and your dog.

Good luck and let us know if you have specifics!
Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Helen,
Good idea!eace: I highly recommend puppy classes especially for the socialization aspect! It is also a lot easier to learn training in person than by a book!

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

eace: I just love this smiley eace:


----------



## Dana (May 9, 2007)

My Piper has got a bang problem too. It seems the fluffier she gets, the prettier except you have to notice the mop face and it just doesn't go. I've been playing with that hair above her eyes and it doesn't look like she's going to tolerate much handling there. She is otherwise the smartest dog I ever had. As I was leaving for a machine embroidery class the other day, I was looking for the embroidery hoop to my sewing machine and here my son had it and Piper was jumping through the hoop at 41/2 months old! Is this the way they Havs are? Dana


----------

